# Tiny green bugs in window



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

I wasn't sure to post this here or in the windows and doors section. My daughter's bedroom windows have been infested with these little, green flying bugs at night. She usually stays up late so I think they are attracted to the lights in her room. The bugs are between the screen and the closed windows. It's been in the nineties here for weeks, so the air conditioning has been on and the windows closed, but at some point it has to cool off and she won't be able to open her windows without the bugs getting in her room. Our pest control company was due for a scheduled treatment, so I told them about it. They sprayed something in the window area, but it hasn't seemed to help. The windows are 20-year-old Andersen Windows. The screens look to be in good shape. I even took them to a place to have the screens replaced, and the guy recommended against it, saying they were fine. The pest control guy said they were whiteflies. I will attach a photo. I'm hoping for suggestions on what to do next. Thanks.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Picture is out of focus imo.


----------

